# Irish Bitcoin websites



## Pexus1976 (13 Mar 2018)

Hello

I'm building up a resource list for Irish cryptocurrency websites. 

[broken link removed]

https://bitcoinsinireland.com

https://www.cryptoreview.ie

http://irishcoin.org

https://www.bitcove.ie

If anybody can add to this list it would be great, thanks for the help.

*Only Irish crypto and bitcoin related resources.*


----------



## Brendan Burgess (13 Mar 2018)

The Truth about Bitcoin.ie


----------



## Pexus1976 (19 Mar 2018)

Thanks Brendan, some interesting posts there.

Warren Buffet was never a fan of technology, so I can understand his point of view.


----------

